# Crosby



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

:thinking: Ok guys im bout ready to ride now . and my problem is i keep hearing that outlaws ( Were i park ) has raised there prices from 5 to 10 now . I keep hearing that park is messed up pretty bad now . and they are running a illegal operation . Can someone from the houston area help me out im getting really confused . Even outlaws Site has been disabled . 

Thanks 
PopoEmtFire


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Just went riding out at Crosby the weekend before last...all was normal then. Thinking about going this weekend.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

They did go up to ten cause they were getting a bad crowd. Im sure they will still charge five to the usual customers. I park at mels anyway so it doesnt bother me. 

Filthy- Im ready to go myself! No more three wheel motion for me! For now


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well thats fine and dandy i will pay 10 bucks to ride out there . But im sure i can get in for 5 seeing how i know leah and randell . lol . but i dont mind .


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Was out there this past saturday and didnt have any probs...I parked on mel's side...As far as the park being trashed-->The elevated trail (washout/stinky creek) that runs east/west direction between the 2 main north/south trails was trashed pretty good...was able to get around everywhere else ok...


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

man i wish i was out there im from crosby but move to bama when my dad died right about the time i was 10 now im 21 and and been ridin out here in clay it is just different i know out there yall have slick sticky mud this clay is rough though but i think it adds a different kind of fun it a lot more sticky and just a lil harder to go through


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just went out there this past Saturday.I park at Mel's to avoid driving through Barret Station.Too many cops through there.Anyway,while I was out there I crossed under the bridge to the Outlaw side,when I came around the corner a guy stopped me and asked if there were any cops under the bridge.I told him no I just came through there.He said there were cops out there a few weekends ago giving tickets to anyone under 18 without a helmet.And tresspassing tickets for crossing through the purple poles.IDK how much truth there is to it.But there is definately something going down between the two parks.When I got back to my truck at Mel's,there was a Harris County Sherrif sitting on a quad right behind my trailer,blocking it to where I couldn't load.I asked him if I could help him with something,he just said "Oh you need to get in here?" And then he drove away.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

I too was at Mel's early this past saturday but i left around 1pm before the crowd showed up, i did notice alot of purple poles on some of the trails, dont know whats going on out there, but i bet it wont be long until they shut both parks down....


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

agreed.
Sorry I missed ya.I got there around 1.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah i get there early when i head out there, usually after 3 its so congested out there


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Just keep your eyes and ears open for any rumors about tickets i usually ride at night into early morning . Then camp out and leave to avoid cops looking for drunks .


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I was out there a couple weekends ago... I've heard rumors about all of it, but haven't seen anyone getting tickets or anything.. There is (and has been since 04 I believe) a law in the entire state of Texas, that you cannot drive a motorized vehicle within 150 ft. of a navigable waterway. This is one of the laws that got Spring Creek shut down. After what happened out at Crosby on Memorial weekend, Texas Parks and Wildlife decided to go crack down on the laws (rumored... I haven't known anyone personally that have gotten any tickets)... There is also a law against riding within a certain distance (I think 100 ft.) of the Bridge, because it is state property. But everyone hangs out under there and rides under there all the time.. It's sad, but it's probly true that it is a matter of time before Crosby is closed for good... until then, all you can do is make sure that you obey all of the laws that you can, and HOPE that the others out there will do the same... I'll keep riding until they tell me I can't...


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I witnessed a few PARENTS get tickets in mels parking lot,for letting under age kids ride a fourwheeler by there self. If you ride at crosby you know what kind of parents im talking about. I also seen the purple poles but most of them were run over. Its stuff like that thats gonna shut that place down.But if they do,I have another secret spot to ride. You know!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^I know your secret buddy :saevilw:. 
Heck we can just drive through the deep stuff lol....the cops got lil fourwheelers:nutkick:


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

One of the guys I ride with is also working with several land owners to open a new park in crosby. I haven't been able to go yet but from the pictures it looks cool. Next time you guys go to that little secret spot hit me up. If I'm not working I would love to ride out there again. My PM's go too my cell and I will respond back.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Will do debo.
Meangreen,filthy and I went out last time.You're welcome to join us next time.We leave right from my yard....
Oh,and I like the bike debo.....


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome! That's main reason I haven't riden out ther in a long time. No place to park. Thanks for the compliments on the bike.


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

i have talked with the cops at Mel's and they are just there for safety around the check in area and police the parking area....Mel's owns 100 arcres of the park ...to the bridge and to the right all the way back along the river toward Love's marina... as far as tickets i heard rumors but have not seen anything...in my opinion the cops will help keep the riff wraff down ... kids should be wearing helmets out there it can get dangerous and why take that risk ? .many parks around the country require anyone riding to have a DOT approved helmet ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The only time the cops really mess with ya out there is if you are caught riding in the water along the river's edge *AKA the ropeswing...and the gamewarden has been known to get people there as well. Other than that spot under the new Hwy 90 bridge, you can do pretty much whatever out there and nobody will bother you. Well they might get ya if your too drunk to stand up or talk, but other than that... I've never had a prob out there.

Monsterbrute we gotta get another one together... this time no fraidy cats for the deep stuff lol.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Filty give me a call soon please need to talk to ya


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Monsterbrute we gotta get another one together... this time no fraidy cats for the deep stuff lol.[/quote

your 1 to be talkin about being afraid thats all i'm sayin on that subject:nutkick:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

:haha: Thats funny right there!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i've seen him on the side lines a few times.. not trying to start anything ...lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

walker said:


> Monsterbrute we gotta get another one together... this time no fraidy cats for the deep stuff lol.[/quote
> 
> your 1 to be talkin about being afraid thats all i'm sayin on that subject:nutkick:


My 28 zillas went through every whole you big boys did....until the last axle breaker that meangreen hit.I know that hole and the carnage it brings...you forget,this is my backyard,LOL!! I've seen many of bikes fall pray to thar hole.That's why when you ask if I was gonna hit it, I said hell no...HA,Ha!! Just remember...next time we are keepin' tha Brutes in one peice and ridin' the "WHOLE" trail. We gonna get that big mo fo of your's sideways baby !!! LOL !!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I need to ride with yall! sounds like fun! We are going to outlaws August 7th around 8 or 9 pm we'll be there...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> My 28 zillas went through every whole you big boys did....until the last axle breaker that meangreen hit.I know that hole and the carnage it brings...you forget,this is my backyard,LOL!! I've seen many of bikes fall pray to thar hole.That's why when you ask if I was gonna hit it, I said hell no...HA,Ha!! Just remember...next time we are keepin' tha Brutes in one peice and ridin' the "WHOLE" trail. We gonna get that big mo fo of your's sideways baby !!! LOL !!


 
monster brute i was giving filthy ******* a hard time .. he will sit back and watch if you let him .....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah Yeah Yeah....Walker your right, I will sit back and watch on occasion, I wish I'd attempted the slime hole and the other bad one that everybody including myself went around...then you couldnt talk smack lol. 
I'm more comfortable on the home turf...I know what will swallow me and what wont, but I promise you next time we'll get big blue into some good stuff.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> Filty give me a call soon please need to talk to ya


Hey man I got some ideas about your snorks... will give you a call in the morning or you can buzz me when you get up, I'll probably be out early workin on the brute. I got to leave work an hour after showing up since neither of the other 2 guys on my shift decided to show up so I'll get plenty of rest tonight:rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

walker said:


> monster brute i was giving filthy ******* a hard time .. he will sit back and watch if you let him .....


I was just pullin his chain too.Wasn't directing that at you walker.Haven't had a chance to ride with ya yet buddy.But hopefully we can get one together soon.:bigok:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well i think we need to do it around september sometime . My bike should be up and running then


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> Well i think we need to do it around september sometime . My bike should be up and running then


I'm sure that wont be a prob, I ride all seasons of the year rain or shine. I'm sure meangreen & monsterbrute wont be hard to persuade either. Maybe by september I will have met some more members... I really like to ride in a nice size group.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm down.Let's do it !!! As long as I don't have any prior plans,I'm always ready to ride.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

what i'm not invited .. thats just wrong !!!!!!!!!!! bwhahahahah


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> what i'm not invited .. thats just wrong !!!!!!!!!!! bwhahahahah


You're always invited bro... just gotta let me know when you can make the trip. I'm always game to go ride so just let me know when you can make it and I'll call everybody I know around here to try to get a group together.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just let us know when you wanna head down walker.We'll make it worth the trip and show ya Crosby and GB.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think he'll enjoy crosby if we take him down some of the old trails that most everybody out there is skeered of now. I've found myself going down alot of those trails lately, last time I went down one I had my buddy's 650 SRA and a popo following me... we got muddy that day but had a blast. (these were the old trails between the ropeswing and the lakebed that have an entrance and exit fairly close to the skinny-dip hole). Also went up the really bad old trail that comes in the back side of Outlaws parking lot, several deep holes in there too.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> I think he'll enjoy crosby if we take him down some of the old trails that most everybody out there is skeered of now. I've found myself going down alot of those trails lately, last time I went down one I had my buddy's 650 SRA and a popo following me... we got muddy that day but had a blast. (these were the old trails between the ropeswing and the lakebed that have an entrance and exit fairly close to the skinny-dip hole). Also went up the really bad old trail that comes in the back side of Outlaws parking lot, several deep holes in there too.


We always go ride out in those trails that come out on the back side of Outlaws... fun trails out there... just gotta watch out for spiders this time of year...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

count me out i dont do spiders..lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> count me out i dont do spiders..lol


Big ole boy like yourself skeered of a lil banana spider:haha:... just dont ride in the front of the pack and you'll be ok.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, the leader usually knocks them all down with his face.... LOL


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Im game for whenever! Not to fond of spiders myself. Justin you can lead the way buddy,I will not mind at all. Dont want you to get stuck following behind me.lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^Lmao! Thats funny stuff there, I dont mind leading the way though... just may say a few curse words when one of those big sob's gets stuck in front of my face on my hat. I'm not scared of spiders, just dont like them on my head.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Feel the same


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I usually don't mind leading.But heck,it wouldn't do you any good if I did Justin....you're so high up there you would hit 'em anyway...LOL!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dodging black birds lol


----------

